# Got the Itch



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Went out fishing today. Just so happened I "ended up" at the lake where I usually hunt pheasants. Wasnt a good idea. Took the long way out, went past a tree and stopped to look at some horses. Welll out of the tree a huge rooster with 2 hens flew away, then I kept driving and in a low grass feild there were 4 of the biggest rooster I have ever seen. When I got home I had to clean the gun and count the days till opening day. The one day where we all practice the sick phone call into work so you can be first one out onto the feild.

So here I am polishing the dog bell and looking at buying a new shotgun.

Anyone else get the itch when they see pheasants out of season.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I saw a bunch last weekend and yes I got the itch, but maybe that was from my wife??? :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Not really because there is a lot of golfing to be done before its time to go pheasant hunting, again!! I am happy that it is raining because it may keep the hens from nesting in the low spots now that the depressions are starting to fill up with water. Just hope it quits before it gets any closer to nesting time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

when do they typically nest here in ND?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

THey are nesting here now. Stumbled on one 2 days ago.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That's what I thought!

And my answer is *I DEFINATELY HAVE THE ITCH !!!* Thank goodness for softball and water-skiing/wakeboarding to pass the time!

Except work is always in the way of my fun !!!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Hahah ya i know what you mean. I got a good job though weekends off and off by 5 so i got it good. As for the water skiing and wakeboarding those r alright but the real fun is in knee boarding. PLus we bought one of them sumo tubes from cabelas so I cant wait to try it out. As for the trout if god created them why couldnt he have opened the season earlier up here trout dont open for another month June 16th is opener.

Hmm maybe I can get my hands on some farm raised birds. THat would definatly scratch the itch but not fully.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

You know it only gets worse as the season closes in. I know it is really bad when I lie awake at night and think about walking the fields with my dog. Guess I have my dad to thank for introducing me to hunting when I was a kid. Enjoy the summer gentlemen and see you in the fields this fall.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm right with ya...I'm a freak like that...I'm dreaming of cattails, roosters cackling, flushes...Yea, I got the itch too...No wife comments from me though...Nice Taddy! By the way, our area looks good!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

THis time is really rough. Usually when i get the itch I just take my Setter for a rooster run. But they are nesting now and I fdont want to disturb the nests. o well boating starts on the weekend so its all good.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wakeboarding?!? Boating?!? Waterskiing?

...and worst of all GOLFING!?!?!

THAT'S how you guys "get through" your summer?

Ugh. Pick up a pole and cast a line folks...you'll find that summer can't last long enough!!!  There are three seasons in North Dakota...Fishing, hunting and waiting.

I got the itch bad in March, on a trip down to Lamoure, ND. Saw 40 birds and 26 of the were roodies. Not so much now, but I do think about em often. I also get the itch for doves too, they're all over the river where I fish.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Golfing is for guys to fat to play tennis or softball!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Golfing is for people who like to golf. Used to do tons of fishing but where I live you have to drive a pretty mile to find decent fishing or buy a S. Dak. liscense. With the price of gas, a boat etc. I decided I liked golf better. People who make fun of golf can't hit a golf ball but then there are a lot of golfers who can't hit a golf ball. Used to be a big waterfowl hunter too but when you live where I live and you have a dog that knows the business you do what you have to do and that is hunt "cocks!!" As for tennis and sotfball, I played those too and had fun doing it! But now I have retired to the golf course!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I must admit I only fish when I know the fishing is "good." I have water skied since I was 5 and just love it. We literally ski at all hours of the day......many times the best water is around dawn and dusk!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"Don't play a sport that considers the water a hazard." - Anonymous Angler


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Clever!!


----------

